# The Entheon RDA



## Rob Fisher

Mac Carlson has hit it out of the park again... the Entheon from Psyclone is the RDA and BF RDA we have been waiting for... difficult to over squonk... perfect and quiet airflow... looks outstanding and the flavour is as good as if not better than any RDA I have ever used!

The package contains a beauty ring, 4 different drip tips and a 510 adapter. Standard pin and BF pin and then extra screws and O-Rings etc. Building the Entheon is just so simple... a lot of thought has gone into this RDA and it shows!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

How does she squonk @Rob Fisher?

Is this the leak proof atty we having been waiting eons for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

This Entheon looks so good so much want for this one can already feel the chest pains as the need for this sets in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> How does she squonk @Rob Fisher?
> 
> Is this the leak proof atty we having been waiting eons for?



It squonks like a dream! And while you can over squonk it does take some pressure to do it... it is the best squonk RDA in my arsenal and I do have a few and tried many!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rayyan

Groupbuy anyone?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Scissorhands

Fantastic news, time to retire the hadaly? 

Oom @Rob Fisher , when you have a moment to spare, could you post a pic of the entheon on your p67?

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Fantastic news, time to retire the hadaly?
> 
> Oom @Rob Fisher , when you have a moment to spare, could you post a pic of the entheon on your p67?



The Hadaly is still on my desk because it's great for juice testing for me. But the Entheon wins hands down.

Sure thing @Scissorhands! Here we go... first two pics with the beauty ring and last two without.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Scissorhands

Rob Fisher said:


> The Hadaly is still on my desk because it's great for juice testing for me. But the Entheon wins hands down.
> 
> Sure thing @Scissorhands! Here we go... first two pics with the beauty ring and last two without.
> View attachment 107159
> View attachment 107160
> View attachment 107161
> View attachment 107162



Dayuuum! That was fast, Ok im sold 

Looks like a hairs overhang with the beauty ring?

Thanks oom!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scissorhands said:


> Looks like a hairs overhang with the beauty ring?



Yes just a dash but still looks kewl!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

So, which vendor is bringing these in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> So, which vendor is bringing these in?



I'm also really keen on this one... It already has a mod that's waiting for it


----------



## Rayyan

Keen if its similar or less priced than the Hads. Otherwise a clone will have to do


----------



## Amir

Rayyan said:


> Keen if its similar or less priced than the Hads. Otherwise a clone will have to do



Yeah that too... I'm getting tired of costly gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Rayyan said:


> Keen if its similar or less priced than the Hads. Otherwise a clone will have to do



At $87.50 im gonna guestimate R1450 (R1300 - R1600) locally


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rayyan said:


> Keen if its similar or less priced than the Hads. Otherwise a clone will have to do



I feel exactly the same. At this point in my vaping journey though, i want bother with the auth and i'll just jump straight to a clone.

I got 2 Shenrey Hadalys after selling off my auth hadaly and am so happy with the clones as they are spot on.

Om that note, clones are spot on these days but can still sometimes be a miss with tolerances eg- loose caps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> At $87.50 im gonna guestimate R1450 (R1300 - R1600) locally



Sounds like a fair enough deal. A little more than the Hadaly and apparently a little more improvement than the hadaly so makes sense


----------



## Scissorhands

Amir said:


> Sounds like a fair enough deal. A little more than the Hadaly and apparently a little more improvement than the hadaly so makes sense



Right? Dont get me wrong, its way more than im comfortable spending, the hadaly was a game changer for me, haven't put it down since February.

I justify the price by rather buying 2 fantastic RDAs a year as apposed to 20 "meh" RDAs

Its still early days but Wayne from DIYordie and our very own uncle Rob both "smaak" it.

Thats all the convincing I need

https://diyordievaping.com/2017/09/13/entheon-rda-first-impressions/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> Right? Dont get me wrong, its way more than im comfortable spending, the hadaly was a game changer for me, haven't put it down since February.
> 
> I justify the price by rather buying 2 fantastic RDAs a year as apposed to 20 "meh" RDAs
> 
> Its still early days but Wayne from DIYordie and our very own uncle Rob both "smaak" it.
> 
> Thats all the convincing I need
> 
> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/09/13/entheon-rda-first-impressions/



You dont need to preach to the choir lol im of the same mindset as you... But i also end up buying a few 'meh' RDA's and RTA's anyway to keep the edge off and also as a try and test kinda vibe cause i like knowing these things. you never know who's on a tight budget and can only afford one or the other... your information and experience or even your used RDA can give them the opportunity to try and test for themselves without making it feel like a handout

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Amir said:


> You dont need to preach to the choir lol im of the same mindset as you... But i also end up buying a few 'meh' RDA's and RTA's anyway to keep the edge off and also as a try and test kinda vibe cause i like knowing these things. you never know who's on a tight budget and can only afford one or the other... your information and experience or even your used RDA can give them the opportunity to try and test for themselves without making it feel like a handout





Amir said:


> You dont need to preach to the choir lol im of the same mindset as you... But i also end up buying a few 'meh' RDA's and RTA's anyway to keep the edge off and also as a try and test kinda vibe cause i like knowing these things. you never know who's on a tight budget and can only afford one or the other... your information and experience or even your used RDA can give them the opportunity to try and test for themselves without making it feel like a handout



100%! Although i live in a small town i have been fortunate enough to try some hype gear (skyclone & sxk bb) from forum members and locals to keep the urges at bay, although its not the same as being able to test it for yourself

Ps. Loving my pair of p67s


----------



## Amir

Scissorhands said:


> 100%! Although i live in a small town i have been fortunate enough to try some hype gear (skyclone & sxk bb) from forum members and locals to keep the urges at bay, although its not the same as being able to test it for yourself
> 
> Ps. Loving my pair of p67s



I just like to know... and to help... because I've been helped a lot and it feels good to be able to give back. 
BTW I'm missing my P67 big time already. The therion 75C BF is the only thing keeping me from coming to collect the P67

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

The Entheon will come with a butt load of accessories. 
Silver and black 1 piece drip tip. 
Silver and black 510 drip tip adaptor. 
Silver and black 510 drip tip.
Beauty ring. 
Squonk pin and of course the atty. 

I think at +- R1300 this is great value for money especially if it's better then the hadaly for flavour. 

The clamping system also looks like a chicken dinner compared to the hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rayyan

Picked up a Hadclone recently and I'm quite enjoying it with my VT Inbox squonker (first single coil RDA). I have a few quibbles tho , firstly it gets way to hot after 3 - 5 seconds of pulling, secondly the post deck is extremely difficult for a novice (navigating thicker premade coils and locking them down securely .... on a few occasions when I pull the wick through the whole coil comes out which is extremely irritating.

Not a rant , but if they address these issues I may consider getting this.


----------



## Scissorhands

Rayyan said:


> Picked up a Hadclone recently and I'm quite enjoying it with my VT Inbox squonker (first single coil RDA). I have a few quibbles tho , firstly it gets way to hot after 3 - 5 seconds of pulling, secondly the post deck is extremely difficult for a novice (navigating thicker premade coils and locking them down securely .... on a few occasions when I pull the wick through the whole coil comes out which is extremely irritating.
> 
> Not a rant , but if they address these issues I may consider getting this.



The small clamping surface area on the sxk is a known issue

The reduced chamber doesn't handle hot builds well

A simpler build will tackle both issues 

In future, post in the appropriate forum, we dont want to upset @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Cannot wait to review this guy. Looks as if it contains all the ingredients to be a fantastic RDA. 
If only a local vendor had stock already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Mac Carlson has hit it out of the park again... the Entheon from Psyclone is the RDA and BF RDA we have been waiting for... difficult to over squonk... perfect and quiet airflow... looks outstanding and the flavour is as good as if not better than any RDA I have ever used!
> 
> The package contains a beauty ring, 4 different drip tips and a 510 adapter. Standard pin and BF pin and then extra screws and O-Rings etc. Building the Entheon is just so simple... a lot of thought has gone into this RDA and it shows!
> 
> View attachment 107147
> View attachment 107148
> View attachment 107149



That overhang though Rob

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Cannot wait to review this guy. Looks as if it contains all the ingredients to be a fantastic RDA.
> If only a local vendor had stock already.



I dont think they are available to the public yet @KZOR.

I think these are pre-released.


----------



## Amir

some teasers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Hi guys, just received the Entheon. What would you other owners recommend as the best build for ultimate flavour?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, just received the Entheon. What would you other owners recommend as the best build for ultimate flavour?


Got mine also, I second that question
Im currently running 4 rap alien 0.38ohm
Flavor is SUPA DUPA Epic but if there is better i would also like to know


----------



## JB1987

PuffingCrow said:


> Got mine also, I second that question
> Im currently running 4 rap alien 0.38ohm
> Flavor is SUPA DUPA Epic but if there is better i would also like to know



How low did you position your coil @PuffingCrow ?


----------



## Scouse45

I’m running mine on my mech squonk a nice alien 5 wraps I think it’s 3*26/38 coming at 0.21 perfect so far for this atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

JB1987 said:


> How low did you position your coil @PuffingCrow ?



after a few experimentation attempts I've settled with the coiling rod through the coil pushing it as low as possible so the coil is basically in line with the lip of the deck... don't know if that makes sense but its as low as possible without doing anything out of the ordinary or using any fancy tools

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JB1987

Thanks @Amir . I just lowered my coil a bit and the flavour improved dramatically. I think I should go down to 2.5 ID and lower it a bit more. I'm using Ni80 fused clapton 3x30G + 38G. 5 wraps should be about 0.4ohms.


----------



## Amir

JB1987 said:


> Thanks @Amir . I just lowered my coil a bit and the flavour improved dramatically. I think I should go down to 2.5 ID and lower it a bit more. I'm using Ni80 fused clapton 3x30G + 38G. 5 wraps should be about 0.4ohms.



My coil is a staggerton at .2ish ohms on a mech and its 3mm ID. Pushed it as low as the rod will allow... I had a coil in there before that was even more low but it just felt a bit lacking. Today I was too lazy to get it any lower and it turns out that it works perfectly just where it is... Nothing unnatural required to get the coil into position


----------



## JB1987

Amir said:


> My coil is a staggerton at .2ish ohms on a mech and its 3mm ID. Pushed it as low as the rod will allow... I had a coil in there before that was even more low but it just felt a bit lacking. Today I was too lazy to get it any lower and it turns out that it works perfectly just where it is... Nothing unnatural required to get the coil into position



Thanks for the advice @Amir , now I just need to get out of the office so I can go experiment a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

PuffingCrow said:


> Got mine also, I second that question
> Im currently running 4 rap alien 0.38ohm
> Flavor is SUPA DUPA Epic but if there is better i would also like to know



Same here just took the coiling jig and pushed the coil as low as it can go same as what @Amir doing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987

Just did a 5 wrap 28x3 + 36g Ni80 fused clapton with a 2.5mm ID and used the coiling jig to push the coil down, came out to 0.3 ohms. The flavour is amazing with a nice dense vape


----------



## Silver

Can anyone comment on the throat hit potential of the Entheon?

Any observations on that front to assist a potential Entheon buyer (me)


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Can anyone comment on the throat hit potential of the Entheon?
> 
> Any observations on that front to assist a potential Entheon buyer (me)


@Silver With 18mg you will get a Throat Hit on any device.LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver With 18mg you will get a Throat Hit on any device.LOL



I know @SAVapeGear 

But what Im asking is about the tendency for the device to "naturally" soften the throat hit
For example, I find on the Nuppin, it smoothes out things a bit
While on other atties it tends not to

So am curious to know whether any Entheon users are finding any change in the throat hit versus other atties they are used to


----------



## JB1987

Silver said:


> Can anyone comment on the throat hit potential of the Entheon?
> 
> Any observations on that front to assist a potential Entheon buyer (me)



I find the throat hit very decent, a bit more than in the Pulse 22 on a single coil and definitely more than the Dead Rabbit on a dual coil setup. The strange thing is, I'm running a 0.3 ohm fused clapton and I find 26 watts to be more than enough. I'm sure with your higher nic juices you'll be very happy indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

JB1987 said:


> I find the throat hit very decent, a bit more than in the Pulse 22 on a single coil and definitely more than the Dead Rabbit on a dual coil setup. The strange thing is, I'm running a 0.3 ohm fused clapton and I find 26 watts to be more than enough. I'm sure with your higher nic juices you'll be very happy indeed.



Shot @JB1987


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> I know @SAVapeGear
> 
> But what Im asking is about the tendency for the device to "naturally" soften the throat hit
> For example, I find on the Nuppin, it smoothes out things a bit
> While on other atties it tends not to
> 
> So am curious to know whether any Entheon users are finding any change in the throat hit versus other atties they are used to


The Flave 22 gives me more of a Throat Hit that I enjoy with my 6mg,and with the Entheon it is a little less with the same juice.Does that help?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> The Flave 22 gives me more of a Throat Hit that I enjoy with my 6mg,and with the Entheon it is a little less with the same juice.Does that help?



Ok thanks for the feedback


----------



## Amir

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver With 18mg you will get a Throat Hit on any device.LOL



With 18mg I get throat hit when my wife is vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Funny how some people want a throat hit and others don't... I much prefer smooth flavour if that makes sense?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## arbdullah

Anyone using the entheon as a dripper having any spitting issues? 

Downgraded my build from a micro fused Clapton to round wire last night and it's still a lot of ouchy ouchy burn burn, especially after a re-drip.


----------



## TheV

arbdullah said:


> Anyone using the entheon as a dripper having any spitting issues?
> 
> Downgraded my build from a micro fused Clapton to round wire last night and it's still a lot of ouchy ouchy burn burn, especially after a re-drip.


Zero spitback issues this side.
I build the coil as low as the coil rod will take it. Either 2.5mm or 3.0mm. Both work beautifully.
I wick it pretty tight but with quite short tails.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah

TheV said:


> Zero spitback issues this side.
> I build the coil as low as the coil rod will take it. Either 2.5mm or 3.0mm. Both work beautifully.
> I wick it pretty tight but with quite short tails.



Thanks man. I'll try the tighter wick/shorter tails combo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

arbdullah said:


> Thanks man. I'll try the tighter wick/shorter tails combo.


Not the best pic but here is my current 2.5mm build:






As you can see the juice well below the coil is nice and open.

Good luck bud. Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel

@Maxxis @TheV 

Please advise on what builds you have on the Entheon and pics would also help.
I am not winning with this RDA.


Thanks


----------



## Silver

Hi @Rebel - i have moved your post above to this Entheon thread
Perhaps also check it out and it may help
Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Rebel said:


> @Maxxis @TheV
> 
> Please advise on what builds you have on the Entheon and pics would also help.
> I am not winning with this RDA.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey @Rebel,

Excuse the delayed response.
At the moment I'm running 30x3+38ga Ni80 wire from Geekvape.
I have about 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID coil for a ~0.56Ω build.
I have the coil as low as it will go (push the coil winder all the way down)
It is wicked as tight as it will go but the tails are cut pretty short so the center of the juice well (below the coil is nice and open)...






When you say you're not winning... what is your issue with the RDA?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel

TheV said:


> Hey @Rebel,
> 
> Excuse the delayed response.
> At the moment I'm running 30x3+38ga Ni80 wire from Geekvape.
> I have about 6 wraps on a 2.5mm ID coil for a ~0.56Ω build.
> I have the coil as low as it will go (push the coil winder all the way down)
> It is wicked as tight as it will go but the tails are cut pretty short so the center of the juice well (below the coil is nice and open)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say you're not winning... what is your issue with the RDA?



@TheV Thank you for your response.
I am using Flapton wire 22/38 Ni80 6 wraps 2.5MM ID ~0.27Ω build.
The coil is as low as it can go, my issue is that the flavour is average. It cant come close to my hadaly.
I have been changing coils and trying different builds every night, nothing seems to work.


----------



## TheV

Rebel said:


> @TheV Thank you for your response.
> I am using Flapton wire 22/38 Ni80 6 wraps 2.5MM ID ~0.27Ω build.
> The coil is as down as it can go, my issue is that the flavour is average. It cant come close to my hadaly.
> I have been changing coils everynight nothing seems to work.


I assume you use the same wire and type of build in your Hadaly and you are happy with it?

@KZOR, I know you still prefer the Hadaly over the Entheon, but you seemed to get a decent experience out of the Entheon as well. Any advice?

@Amir, you let your Hadaly go when you got your Entheon ... do you perhaps have any input here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel

TheV said:


> I assume you use the same wire and type of build in your Hadaly and you are happy with it?
> 
> @KZOR, I know you still prefer the Hadaly over the Entheon, but you seemed to get a decent experience out of the Entheon as well. Any advice?
> 
> @Amir, you let your Hadaly go when you got your Entheon ... do you perhaps have any input here?



You correct i have the same build in the Hadaly and i am loving it (The Hadaly).


----------



## TheV

Rebel said:


> You correct i have the same build in the Hadaly and i am loving it (The Hadaly).


Personally I got a very similar experience out of the 2. I just preferred the airflow and capacity of the Entheon.
Maybe I never got the Hadaly right for it to shine over the Entheon?


----------



## Rebel

TheV said:


> Personally I got a very similar experience out of the 2. I just preferred the airflow and capacity of the Entheon.
> Maybe I never got the Hadaly right for it to shine over the Entheon?



The Hadaly gave me the same average experience but after a while i got the correct build and now it is my daily driver.
This is the reason I am not giving up on the Entheon.


----------



## TheV

Rebel said:


> The Hadaly gave me the same average experience but after a while i got the correct build and now it is my daily driver.
> This is the reason I am not giving up on the Entheon.


That is good to hear.
I do hope you get it sorted and that the guys I tagged above can give some pointers.
Keep us posted on your progress

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel

TheV said:


> That is good to hear.
> I do hope you get it sorted and that the guys I tagged above can give some pointers.
> Keep us posted on your progress



Will do so.


----------



## Amir

TheV said:


> I assume you use the same wire and type of build in your Hadaly and you are happy with it?
> 
> @KZOR, I know you still prefer the Hadaly over the Entheon, but you seemed to get a decent experience out of the Entheon as well. Any advice?
> 
> @Amir, you let your Hadaly go when you got your Entheon ... do you perhaps have any input here?



Get the coil rod and low as it can go. Basically use the sides of the deck as a marker and push the jig down. Wick tight, tails just touching the deck. Personally I think the entheon is a no fuss highly simple rda to use that’s why I let the hadaly go. Entheon won’t leak either when left on its side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

@Rebel 
I totally understand your situation. I have only used the Entheon for two days but the Hadaly gives me exactly what i am looking for in a atty.
Fantastic flavor, perfect restricted airflow, better clamps , looks better and just does not disappoint no matter what build i throw in it.
Best flavour i get out of the Entheon is when i build the same way as the Hadaly but only with a 3mm diameter or less.
I still like my Entheon but unfortunately LOVE my Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arbdullah

2.5mm ID, tightly wicked, tails just barely touching the deck.

I'd previously made the mistake of having too much wick in the juice well, having a little open space solved my spitback issue and is giving me a really enjoyable vape at all of 35watts.

Thanks @TheV @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

arbdullah said:


> 2.5mm ID, tightly wicked, tails just barely touching the deck.
> 
> I'd previously made the mistake of having too much wick in the juice well, having a little open space solved my spitback issue and is giving me a really enjoyable vape at all of 35watts.
> 
> Thanks @TheV @KZOR


Awesome. Really glad you sorted the spitback issue ... that can really ruin the vape


----------



## Bush Vaper

I take the short end of an allen key and drop the coil wayyy down there. Getting amazing flavour

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bush Vaper




----------



## morras

Eish

I also have problems with the flavor on my entheon......I get way better flavor from my wasp !

I am using one of Riaanred's coils , coming in at .44 and the flavor is really not good.I push the coil as far down as the rod will allow , even tried pushing it further down to no avail.Tried wattage's from 30 all the way up to 50.

Any advice ?

While i am busy asking advice here , please also advise on the problem i have with the wasp , flavor is very very good but it cracks and pops like there is no tomorrow , major spit back ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers

morras said:


> While i am busy asking advice here , please also advise on the problem i have with the wasp , flavor is very very good but it cracks and pops like there is no tomorrow , major spit back ?



Try using more wick.


----------



## Amir

So after much experimentation and trials and tribulations, I've come to discover something quite interesting on the entheon that's allowing me to get a touch of improved flavor than I've previously had... 

On the first attempt I was highly disappointed with the Entheon and got a very warm, muted flavor vape. The second attempt which I dropped the coil really, really low in the chamber gave me the feeling on standing over a boiling kettle trying to vape the steam. I refused to believe that the creators of the Hadaly would fail so miserably at what supposed to be an upgraded version thereof, so I persevered, tried, built and re-built, tested and re-tested.

The trick or key to unlocking the flavor potential on this well thought out, simplistic design is a really simple one based on things that we already know... Things we know so well actually that we tend to take it for granted...

The biggest, most important influencing factor is coil height. In the pics below you will see how I've set up my coil prior to installation to allow for better placement in relation to the airflow, as well as the height of the coil in relation to the posts. This is with a 3mm ID coil of various configurations.
The second factor is wicking... I know this tends to vary from person to person with regards to wicking styles but bearing in mind that the Entheon has surfaced in the age and era of squonkers, where thick, scottish roll, super fancy, cotton stuffing wicking techniques no longer hold true... A simpler, fluffier, lighter wicking proved more favorable for me. Again, pics shown below where I fluffed the wick tails out like I i would on an RTA, with wick tails barely touching the bottom of the juice well... 

Last but not least is the wattage range in which you intend on vaping... Keep in mind that the chamber size of the entheon is ridiculously small... It looks bigger than the hadaly from the outside but in the inner wall of the chamber is domed and stepped which reduces a lot of the air flow turbulence. Also, the juice inlet block thingy, and the beefier posts, takes up a fair bit of space as well. This being said, the coil would then require a significantly less amount of heat to produce decent flavor. 

Anyway, enough ranting and theory... Lets get on with the pics...

1. The setting up of the coil is a somewhat crucial step as it allows you to spend less time worrying about making the coil neat and lining it up later. Notice how I've tried my best to keep the coil legs as flat as possible in line with the top of the coil...



2. I then dropped the coil in as is, without adjusting the height in relation to the airflow... I just let the top the coil stay parallel to the coil legs and their alignment to the clamps... Nothing fancy, nothing majestic... No rocket science or over thinking it... Just dropped it in there, dry-burned, strummed and wicked it. Using CBV2, wicking fairly tight but nothing major, thinned out the wick tails with a hooked tweezer and then folded the wicks in gently to maintain the fluffiness. 




3. Keeping in mind that the wick tails on shorter coils may obscure the airflow inlet, I then put a paperclip through the airflow inlet on one side, beneath the coil, and out the airflow on the other side, and wiggled it around to ensure that there's no cotton obstructing the airflow pathway



4. 0.35ohm fused clapton 3mm ID vaping Complex Chaos Mallowshake and having the time of my life. Went up to 40W but that introduced a little more heat than I would prefer and forced me to take shorter puffs... I prefer long, slower drags on the entheon, especially with Mallowshake, because this flavor is beautifully complex that the vape experience evolves as you draw... 

I hope this helps as it has helped me tremendously and the Entheon is not a cheap enough RDA to let sub-par performance force you to settle on a vaping style that works for the Entheon but does not work for you. Forget not that the Entheon is no Hadaly, there never will be another Hadaly, there is no way that the Hadaly can be improved on... But the Entheon stands tall in its own right.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 11 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Amir
That was an amazing post
Much appreciated for sharing your experiences and insights!


----------



## Tai

Really good review and feedback @Amir - nice one brother[/QUOTE]


Amir said:


> So after much experimentation and trials and tribulations, I've come to discover something quite interesting on the entheon that's allowing me to get a touch of improved flavor than I've previously had...
> 
> On the first attempt I was highly disappointed with the Entheon and got a very warm, muted flavor vape. The second attempt which I dropped the coil really, really low in the chamber gave me the feeling on standing over a boiling kettle trying to vape the steam. I refused to believe that the creators of the Hadaly would fail so miserably at what supposed to be an upgraded version thereof, so I persevered, tried, built and re-built, tested and re-tested.
> 
> The trick or key to unlocking the flavor potential on this well thought out, simplistic design is a really simple one based on things that we already know... Things we know so well actually that we tend to take it for granted...
> 
> The biggest, most important influencing factor is coil height. In the pics below you will see how I've set up my coil prior to installation to allow for better placement in relation to the airflow, as well as the height of the coil in relation to the posts. This is with a 3mm ID coil of various configurations.
> The second factor is wicking... I know this tends to vary from person to person with regards to wicking styles but bearing in mind that the Entheon has surfaced in the age and era of squonkers, where thick, scottish roll, super fancy, cotton stuffing wicking techniques no longer hold true... A simpler, fluffier, lighter wicking proved more favorable for me. Again, pics shown below where I fluffed the wick tails out like I i would on an RTA, with wick tails barely touching the bottom of the juice well...
> 
> Last but not least is the wattage range in which you intend on vaping... Keep in mind that the chamber size of the entheon is ridiculously small... It looks bigger than the hadaly from the outside but in the inner wall of the chamber is domed and stepped which reduces a lot of the air flow turbulence. Also, the juice inlet block thingy, and the beefier posts, takes up a fair bit of space as well. This being said, the coil would then require a significantly less amount of heat to produce decent flavor.
> 
> Anyway, enough ranting and theory... Lets get on with the pics...
> 
> 1. The setting up of the coil is a somewhat crucial step as it allows you to spend less time worrying about making the coil neat and lining it up later. Notice how I've tried my best to keep the coil legs as flat as possible in line with the top of the coil...
> View attachment 116235
> 
> 
> 2. I then dropped the coil in as is, without adjusting the height in relation to the airflow... I just let the top the coil stay parallel to the coil legs and their alignment to the clamps... Nothing fancy, nothing majestic... No rocket science or over thinking it... Just dropped it in there, dry-burned, strummed and wicked it. Using CBV2, wicking fairly tight but nothing major, thinned out the wick tails with a hooked tweezer and then folded the wicks in gently to maintain the fluffiness.
> View attachment 116240
> View attachment 116241
> 
> 
> 3. Keeping in mind that the wick tails on shorter coils may obscure the airflow inlet, I then put a paperclip through the airflow inlet on one side, beneath the coil, and out the airflow on the other side, and wiggled it around to ensure that there's no cotton obstructing the airflow pathway
> View attachment 116242
> 
> 
> 4. 0.35ohm fused clapton 3mm ID vaping Complex Chaos Mallowshake and having the time of my life. Went up to 40W but that introduced a little more heat than I would prefer and forced me to take shorter puffs... I prefer long, slower drags on the entheon, especially with Mallowshake, because this flavor is beautifully complex that the vape experience evolves as you draw...
> 
> I hope this helps as it has helped me tremendously and the Entheon is not a cheap enough RDA to let sub-par performance force you to settle on a vaping style that works for the Entheon but does not work for you. Forget not that the Entheon is no Hadaly, there never will be another Hadaly, there is no way that the Hadaly can be improved on... But the Entheon stands tall in
> 
> Really good review and feedback @Amir - nice one brother


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> That was an amazing post
> Much appreciated for sharing your experiences and insights!



I know it’s a long read and the point I’m trying to convey is really simple but I had a few hours to kill so I decided to give my old writing hobby a bit of room to stretch its legs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Tai said:


> Really good review and feedback @Amir - nice one brother


[/QUOTE]

My pleasure man. Glad it’s appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear

The Entheon is a great atty.Once build correctly.It is amazing and it is more over squonk resilient than the Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also,with all the extras it comes with,it is actually priced very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I hated the hadaly. Flavour was top notch but I also struggled to the it built right initially and it just annoyed me. The overall experience was somewhat flawed.
The entheon was a keeper from the day I got it and although I tried the lower coils with no results I just went back to my regular build without doing acrobatics to wick and get the coil in position and it performed rather well. 

I would say the entheon is in my top 3 for flavour ATM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## morras

Just to make sure i understand , you don't push the coil down onto the brim of the deck then , the airflow actualy doesn't hit the coil directly then , it flows in under the coil ?


----------



## Christos

morras said:


> Just to make sure i understand , you don't push the coil down onto the brim of the deck then , the airflow actualy doesn't hit the coil directly then , it flows in under the coil ?


No. Aim for the airflow hitting the base of the coil but also not too low etc.


----------



## Amir

morras said:


> Just to make sure i understand , you don't push the coil down onto the brim of the deck then , the airflow actualy doesn't hit the coil directly then , it flows in under the coil ?



A 3mm ID coil in line with the top of the posts and not the top of the clamps lines up perfectly with the airflow to hit the bottom of the coil.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> No. Aim for the airflow hitting the base of the coil but also not too low etc.



Pic for reference purposes when you can will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Pic for reference purposes when you can will be highly appreciated.


This is what works for me.

The green is the coil that's not too clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> This is what works for me.
> 
> The green is the coil that's not too clear.
> View attachment 116319
> View attachment 116320
> View attachment 116321



So our findings are pretty much the same then... except your coil is upside down... Jokes I know why you did it... More coil surface area on the airflow right?


----------



## BioHAZarD

Amir said:


> So after much experimentation and trials and tribulations, I've come to discover something quite interesting on the entheon that's allowing me to get a touch of improved flavor than I've previously had...
> 
> On the first attempt I was highly disappointed with the Entheon and got a very warm, muted flavor vape. The second attempt which I dropped the coil really, really low in the chamber gave me the feeling on standing over a boiling kettle trying to vape the steam. I refused to believe that the creators of the Hadaly would fail so miserably at what supposed to be an upgraded version thereof, so I persevered, tried, built and re-built, tested and re-tested.
> 
> The trick or key to unlocking the flavor potential on this well thought out, simplistic design is a really simple one based on things that we already know... Things we know so well actually that we tend to take it for granted...
> 
> The biggest, most important influencing factor is coil height. In the pics below you will see how I've set up my coil prior to installation to allow for better placement in relation to the airflow, as well as the height of the coil in relation to the posts. This is with a 3mm ID coil of various configurations.
> The second factor is wicking... I know this tends to vary from person to person with regards to wicking styles but bearing in mind that the Entheon has surfaced in the age and era of squonkers, where thick, scottish roll, super fancy, cotton stuffing wicking techniques no longer hold true... A simpler, fluffier, lighter wicking proved more favorable for me. Again, pics shown below where I fluffed the wick tails out like I i would on an RTA, with wick tails barely touching the bottom of the juice well...
> 
> Last but not least is the wattage range in which you intend on vaping... Keep in mind that the chamber size of the entheon is ridiculously small... It looks bigger than the hadaly from the outside but in the inner wall of the chamber is domed and stepped which reduces a lot of the air flow turbulence. Also, the juice inlet block thingy, and the beefier posts, takes up a fair bit of space as well. This being said, the coil would then require a significantly less amount of heat to produce decent flavor.
> 
> Anyway, enough ranting and theory... Lets get on with the pics...
> 
> 1. The setting up of the coil is a somewhat crucial step as it allows you to spend less time worrying about making the coil neat and lining it up later. Notice how I've tried my best to keep the coil legs as flat as possible in line with the top of the coil...
> View attachment 116235
> 
> 
> 2. I then dropped the coil in as is, without adjusting the height in relation to the airflow... I just let the top the coil stay parallel to the coil legs and their alignment to the clamps... Nothing fancy, nothing majestic... No rocket science or over thinking it... Just dropped it in there, dry-burned, strummed and wicked it. Using CBV2, wicking fairly tight but nothing major, thinned out the wick tails with a hooked tweezer and then folded the wicks in gently to maintain the fluffiness.
> View attachment 116240
> View attachment 116241
> 
> 
> 3. Keeping in mind that the wick tails on shorter coils may obscure the airflow inlet, I then put a paperclip through the airflow inlet on one side, beneath the coil, and out the airflow on the other side, and wiggled it around to ensure that there's no cotton obstructing the airflow pathway
> View attachment 116242
> 
> 
> 4. 0.35ohm fused clapton 3mm ID vaping Complex Chaos Mallowshake and having the time of my life. Went up to 40W but that introduced a little more heat than I would prefer and forced me to take shorter puffs... I prefer long, slower drags on the entheon, especially with Mallowshake, because this flavor is beautifully complex that the vape experience evolves as you draw...
> 
> I hope this helps as it has helped me tremendously and the Entheon is not a cheap enough RDA to let sub-par performance force you to settle on a vaping style that works for the Entheon but does not work for you. Forget not that the Entheon is no Hadaly, there never will be another Hadaly, there is no way that the Hadaly can be improved on... But the Entheon stands tall in its own right.


Love the paperclip trick  Epic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> So our findings are pretty much the same then... except your coil is upside down... Jokes I know why you did it... More coil surface area on the airflow right?
> 
> View attachment 116322


Everyone tells me it is upside down but I prefer to stretch and push coils around so the legs are always in tension and pull at the coil instead of loosening. 

Also as you pointed out more coil surface for airflow to hit


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Everyone tells me it is upside down but I prefer to stretch and push coils around so the legs are always in tension and pull at the coil instead of loosening.
> 
> Also as you pointed out more coil surface for airflow to hit



for sure it all makes sense... Im more of a drop it in and vape kinda guy so most of the prep work is done on the coil itself prior to installation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

@Amir fantastic breakdown, like yourself and @Christos, I find the natural position to be the best, I found that the space between the coil and post most critical

Smaller ID coils (simple wire 3mm, fancy 2.5) offered better airflow but flavour suffered, not that it was terrible

Currently using a simple(parallel) 3.5mm build (i would say 3mm for fancy but dont have nice coils atm), the flavour is far better (not hadaly flavor though) but a tad more restrictive as expected

4mm id was no good

I cut my cotton 2mm longer than the deck , fluff and tuck into the well without touching the well floor

Im conflicted about the extras, although you get alot I personally dont love any of the provided drip tips and would have preferred a simplistic beauty ring or just a delrin cap with the 510 connectors would have been Better value imo

Overall a solid RDA but miss my Hadley, dont miss the leaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Excellent thread guys especially Amir’s little build guide. 

I have one coming next week, was offered the Hadaly but decided in the end to go with the entheon. 

Mind you this will probably be the most expensive rda I own once I have it lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

I would say if you’ve got the hadaly and know it in terms of coil position and squonk action to avoid flooding then the entheon is a waste of time for you. If, like me, you’ve got the hadaly but just can’t win with the squonk action then the entheon is the way to go. Flavor is almost as good as the hadaly, build is significantly easier although the hadaly seems to be a no brainer.... and most of all... the entheon doesn’t have over squonking issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yas786

Amir said:


> I would say if you’ve got the hadaly and know it in terms of coil position and squonk action to avoid flooding then the entheon is a waste of time for you. If, like me, you’ve got the hadaly but just can’t win with the squonk action then the entheon is the way to go. Flavor is almost as good as the hadaly, build is significantly easier although the hadaly seems to be a no brainer.... and most of all... the entheon doesn’t have over squonking issues
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeh in the end I went with the entheon, I’m the sort of person who would over squonk the Hadaly so that’s one of the things that put me off. Plus looking at various builds/reviews of the Hadaly, it doesn’t like big coils. So again another thing that puts me off as I have some big pre made coils. 

Plus the entheon looks wise I like, the hadaly not so much really.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

Yas786 said:


> Yeh in the end I went with the entheon, I’m the sort of person who would over squonk the Hadaly so that’s one of the things that put me off. Plus looking at various builds/reviews of the Hadaly, it doesn’t like big coils. So again another thing that puts me off as I have some big pre made coils.
> 
> Plus the entheon looks wise I like, the hadaly not so much really.



Yo dude

The hadaly has more physical space for larger builds, the entheon starts restricting AF before the hadaly 

Imo both perform best with a "medium" coil (26 fused / 28 alien - 4mm OD ) 

Entheon has superior build quality and squonks perfectly but as said above hadaly still wins in the flavour department, personally I think the larger space between your lips and coil is the culprit 

have you guys seen the official stubby caps? Wonder if vendors will bring some in



Best regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Scissorhands said:


> Yo dude
> 
> The hadaly has more physical space for larger builds, the entheon starts restricting AF before the hadaly
> 
> Imo both perform best with a "medium" coil (26 fused / 28 alien - 4mm OD )
> 
> Entheon has superior build quality and squonks perfectly but as said above hadaly still wins in the flavour department, personally I think the larger space between your lips and coil is the culprit
> 
> have you guys seen the official stubby caps? Wonder if vendors will bring some in
> View attachment 119742
> 
> 
> Best regards


I think Voodoo Vapor has some caps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

BioHAZarD said:


> I think Voodoo Vapor has some caps



Thanks bud, I saw they have the Never normal caps which have similar dimensions to the ss cap, the official stubby caps seem to get you a little closer to the coil

Thanks for the heads up though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Take a look at Morten Oen's video on coiling the Entheon. Very detailed and worth a look.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yas786

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Take a look at Morten Oen's video on coiling the Entheon. Very detailed and worth a look.




That’s the video I looked at before buying the entheon. 
To me it looks like the entheon clamp system can take bigger wires, the hadaly does not seem to like big wires. 

But that’s besides the point, the entheon to me looks better and seems to perform better than the hadaly. And in any case the hadaly i was offered is now gone and no other U.K. retailers have any of them in stock. The entheon is much more readily available here in the U.K.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Can anyone perhaps help me with one little "problem" I have with the Entheon = burning lips!

I have placed the coil high, low and middle - used small coils, large coils, simple coils, etc - doesnt matter what I do - my lips gets burnt...
I got the Never Normal caps last week but even this has not helped. I can do 4 or 5 draws then have to stop... 

I currently have a Smiley 28/36 Alien coil in there reading 25o. I'm running it at 35w and its burning me lips...


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Can anyone perhaps help me with one little "problem" I have with the Entheon = burning lips!
> 
> I have placed the coil high, low and middle - used small coils, large coils, simple coils, etc - doesnt matter what I do - my lips gets burnt...
> I got the Never Normal caps last week but even this has not helped. I can do 4 or 5 draws then have to stop...
> 
> I currently have a Smiley 28/36 Alien coil in there reading 25o. I'm running it at 35w and its burning me lips...


Drip tip by two puffs, it's actually 2 pieces, available from VapeMob
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/2-puffs-drip-tip-steel/

.



Works like a dream or you can use either of the 2 alone for a different look.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Yas786

Finally got my Entheon this morning, haven’t had a chance to build on it yet as I had an early start at work today. 

Going to go and build a coil and see how it performs in a little bit. But so far liking the quality and the amount of spares you get with it. 

It’s a shame that none of my resin 810 drip tips will work with the entheon. Hopefully an 810 adaptor will be released soon. Not a fan of the 510 drip tips.


----------



## Yas786

Ok update on the Entheon, put a 6 wrap ni80 fused clapton build in it. Comes out to .26ohms on my RSQ, saturate the wicks, put it on the mod...squeezy squeezy and fill her up. 

First vape?? Ermm can’t say I notice any discernible difference between my dead rabbit sq with the same build. In fact I’m going to go as far to say, my dead rabbit sq with the exact same coil is slightly better flavour wise :/. 

When I did my build, I used Amirs pictures and put the coil down low. Well about as low as it could with the cooling jig against the sides of the atty. wicked it with cotton bacon nice and tight. Cut the wicks, fluffed them up...maybe I left them too long as they are touching the bottom of the atty. 

But yeh flavour isn’t that great to be honest. The juice I used in both the dead rabbit and entheon is the Monsta Vape sweet and sour, nice menthol kick to it but compared to the dead rabbit...it’s not as good. 

Any tips??

Don’t get me wrong I like the atty so will persevere with it. Only annoying thing is the drip tip gets hot if you take a few pulls on it. Will have to look at getting some better drip tips I guess.


----------



## Christos

Yas786 said:


> Ok update on the Entheon, put a 6 wrap ni80 fused clapton build in it. Comes out to .26ohms on my RSQ, saturate the wicks, put it on the mod...squeezy squeezy and fill her up.
> 
> First vape?? Ermm can’t say I notice any discernible difference between my dead rabbit sq with the same build. In fact I’m going to go as far to say, my dead rabbit sq with the exact same coil is slightly better flavour wise :/.
> 
> When I did my build, I used Amirs pictures and put the coil down low. Well about as low as it could with the cooling jig against the sides of the atty. wicked it with cotton bacon nice and tight. Cut the wicks, fluffed them up...maybe I left them too long as they are touching the bottom of the atty.
> 
> But yeh flavour isn’t that great to be honest. The juice I used in both the dead rabbit and entheon is the Monsta Vape sweet and sour, nice menthol kick to it but compared to the dead rabbit...it’s not as good.
> 
> Any tips??
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I like the atty so will persevere with it. Only annoying thing is the drip tip gets hot if you take a few pulls on it. Will have to look at getting some better drip tips I guess.


I put a monster coil in the atty and the flavour is bloody good.
No photos as I just rewicked but it's 4x 26 awg claptoned with 40 awg.
3mm ID.
Comes out to about 0.14 ohms 
Coil is lower than I had it originally.


----------



## Christos

I found pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rude Rudi said:


> Can anyone perhaps help me with one little "problem" I have with the Entheon = burning lips!
> 
> I have placed the coil high, low and middle - used small coils, large coils, simple coils, etc - doesnt matter what I do - my lips gets burnt...
> I got the Never Normal caps last week but even this has not helped. I can do 4 or 5 draws then have to stop...
> 
> I currently have a Smiley 28/36 Alien coil in there reading 25o. I'm running it at 35w and its burning me lips...


@Zeki Hilmi has some Entheon chuff caps in stock. www.voodoovapour.co.za


----------



## Yas786

Thanks Christo, I was tempted to do a 4mm id coil myself but went with a 3mm id in the end. I might give a 4mm coil a try or maybe do the 3mm again but with 4 wraps rather than 6 wraps to bring the ohms down a bit.

A few pics of the coil I have in it now.




Excuse the poor quality pics but maybe I have the coil sitting too low??


----------



## Amir

Yas786 said:


> Thanks Christo, I was tempted to do a 4mm id coil myself but went with a 3mm id in the end. I might give a 4mm coil a try or maybe do the 3mm again but with 4 wraps rather than 6 wraps to bring the ohms down a bit.
> 
> A few pics of the coil I have in it now.
> View attachment 119876
> View attachment 119877
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor quality pics but maybe I have the coil sitting too low??



I think the coil is too low. With the entheon you want to seat the coil in a natural position in a sense that your coil, placed on a flat surface, should have legs parallel to the table. That’s the position the coil needs to be in. The legs should be perfectly perpendicular to the posts. No need to drop it low or lift it higher... 3mm ID fancy wire is a good size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

@Yas786 a quick photo while I run out of my coil...
I am getting better flavour with the coil being placed like the video @Raindance posted. Also the heat dissipation is quite good as the atty isnt getting that hot anymore.


----------



## Yas786

Ok well I’ve lifted the coil up so that it’s perpendicular to the posts and it’s not sitting too low. 

Flavour is still not quite there yet so a bit more tinkering around later tonight I think. 


@Christos I originally had my coil like your picture above but I wasn’t getting decent flavour.


----------



## Christos

Yas786 said:


> Ok well I’ve lifted the coil up so that it’s perpendicular to the posts and it’s not sitting too low.
> 
> Flavour is still not quite there yet so a bit more tinkering around later tonight I think.
> 
> 
> @Christos I originally had my coil like your picture above but I wasn’t getting decent flavour.


Change your juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yas786

Christos said:


> Change your juice



Lol well I will change it later when I finish work. I have some other juice, mamasan purple cheesecake. So will give that a go in my squonk. I use that juice in my serpent smm tank and I know what it tastes like. So I’ll see how it goes in the entheon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Yas786 said:


> Lol well I will change it later when I finish work. I have some other juice, mamasan purple cheesecake. So will give that a go in my squonk. I use that juice in my serpent smm tank and I know what it tastes like. So I’ll see how it goes in the entheon.


I was just joking...

The entheon has been a disappointment for most but I have found it to be a decent atty for my style of vaping.

Mind you, some other highly rated atties I have found rather disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Lol it’s ok, I just vape the same juices over and over again so will need to change it up. 

Ok so on my break at work, I pushed the coil so it’s right bang in the middle of the posts. So airflow hits the bottom. 

And that seems to have brought a bit more flavour out in it. 

I like the atty but flavour wise, at the moment my dead rabbit sq is blowing it away. I am going to play with some more builds later tonight as I think it has potential to get more flavour out of it. But at the moment it’s not that bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

So update time. Finally getting very flavour off the entheon...very similar to my dead rabbits. In fact slightly better flavour. 

Played with a few coil settings, got a normal 4 wrap 3mm ID fused clapton coil using some geekvape SS fused clapton wire. Works like a dream now, just only one little annoying thing is getting alot more spitback no matter where I place my coil. Guess it’s probably the wire as my other wire, the fancy flapton wire does not spitback on any of my other rda’s. 

Anyhow finally I’m starting to enjoy this rda alot now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yas786

So has anyone tried the new hadeon caps for the entheon??

I just picked up the black delrin one and have to say it’s given the entheon a new lease of life. Not sure how it compares to the original hadaly but meant to give a similar sort of vape.

Anyhow here’s a pic of it ontop of my RSQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Yas786 said:


> So has anyone tried the new hadeon caps for the entheon??
> 
> I just picked up the black delrin one and have to say it’s given the entheon a new lease of life. Not sure how it compares to the original hadaly but meant to give a similar sort of vape.
> 
> Anyhow here’s a pic of it ontop of my RSQ


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hadeon-cap.t48084/


----------



## KZOR

Yas786 said:


> So has anyone tried the new hadeon caps for the entheon??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yas786

Ahh sorry guys my bad lol, should have searched lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Yas786 said:


> So has anyone tried the new hadeon caps for the entheon??
> 
> I just picked up the black delrin one and have to say it’s given the entheon a new lease of life. Not sure how it compares to the original hadaly but meant to give a similar sort of vape.
> 
> Anyhow here’s a pic of it ontop of my RSQ


I brought 14 caps in and have distributed them to the relevant parties so we definitely have some Hadeon users among us 

It certainly has lead to the Entheon no longer sitting in my cupboard but rather the Hadeon standing on my desk and actually being used.
It changes the airflow to better suit my personal preference and also improves the flavor. The non-SS cap also helps with heat.
Overall its massive improvement and I'm glad the Entheon has turned into a vapable Hadeon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Where can I get a Hadeon cap? Google proved fruitless?


----------



## TheV

Rude Rudi said:


> Where can I get a Hadeon cap? Google proved fruitless?


I did a Group Buy directly from Psyclone Mods (it was a bit of a mission).
I see some international suppliers do stock them (most at quite a premium).
I don't know of local availability yet 
Crafted Coils will soon release their own version though (I think).


----------



## Rude Rudi

TheV said:


> I did a Group Buy directly from Psyclone Mods (it was a bit of a mission).
> I see some international suppliers do stock them (most at quite a premium).
> I don't know of local availability yet
> Crafted Coils will soon release their own version though (I think).



That expalins it then!!! Hopefully someone will sell theirs soon!!

I got the Entheon Chuff Cap and it works wonderfully!
I also got the Never Normal Entheon Cap - it's OK, but not what i'm after...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## piffht

TheV said:


> Crafted Coils will soon release their own version though (I think).



Yup, but probably only in 4-6 weeks from now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rude Rudi ...... i brought in an extra black Hadeon cap you can get for R350.
Includes 3 plugs.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

KZOR said:


> @Rude Rudi ...... i brought in an extra black Hadeon cap you can get for R350.
> Includes 3 plugs.



Sold. Will PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

